# Alicante airport and Ryanair



## Happyexpat (Apr 4, 2011)

I expect most people in our area know that there is a new airport at Alicante, with tube walkways to the aircraft. This is an expensive service for the airlines and Ryanair have said they want to continue using the Tarmac as it is quicker (20 minute turnaround is their aim) and cheaper (thus they can keep prices down). Big arguments between the airport and Ryanair with threats to pull the service completely. Recently Ryanair have again been using Tarmac parking on the Apron in front of the old terminal 1
I don't know about most people but for me I want a quick, cheap flight. If I have to walk 50mtrs on the tarmac or use a bus then so what.
Somebody has complained to Aena and asked what the insurance position is. They have also said they would be happy to pay extra for the use of the tubes.....
What do think?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Can't imagine Ryanair pulling out, it must be one of their most popular routes?

At Gibraltar now you have to get on a bus to go 50 metres. Apparently it's to do with security and also to stop bottlenecks with everyone trying to get on the plane at the same time.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

As long as it is made clear at time of booking that you have to climb steps onto the aircraft.

As someone who is unable to get on or off an aircraft using the steps, I like to know so I can avoid the flight. Some airlines offer a lift to get on and off for people with disabilities but Ryanair do not.


----------



## Happyexpat (Apr 4, 2011)

It doesn't surprise me that Ryanair don't offer the disabled facility as they seem to proud of the fact they are 'no frills' which suits many people including me. Good valid point though!
As for pulling out of Alicante I would tend to agree but, as I understand it, they are threatening to use a different airport. Mind you I cannot think of one which would suitable nearby.
As for Gib, is that still administered by the RAF?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> As long as it is made clear at time of booking that you have to climb steps onto the aircraft.
> 
> As someone who is unable to get on or off an aircraft using the steps, I like to know so I can avoid the flight. Some airlines offer a lift to get on and off for people with disabilities but Ryanair do not.


I haven't used Ryanair, but like you I need assistance at the airport- can't do the steps, and sometimes need a wheelchair

I often fly with Monarch & have never yet managed to book assistance through their website, so sort it out at the airport - the assistance is run by the airport itself, not the airline

surely Ryanair can't refuse the airport assisting you with a lift??


----------



## emma wilson75 (May 27, 2011)

Happyexpat said:


> It doesn't surprise me that Ryanair don't offer the disabled facility as they seem to proud of the fact they are 'no frills' which suits many people including me. Good valid point though!
> As for pulling out of Alicante I would tend to agree but, as I understand it, they are threatening to use a different airport. Mind you I cannot think of one which would suitable nearby.
> As for Gib, is that still administered by the RAF?


I always use Ryanir for the same reason ! way cheaper than Easyjet !!


----------



## Joulesw (Jun 5, 2011)

*alicante airport*

Im with you on this, I want to ge away as quickly as possible, I dont care how as long as it is quick,


----------



## Nigeljay (Dec 1, 2010)

I can never understand comments about Ryanair being much cheaper than the competition. I travel the Manchester/Alicante/Manchester route about 8 times a year and whenever I select my dates I also select the flexible on date option and look for the cheapest days in the vicinity of my preferred travel dates. i look at all the competition from Manchester, Jet2, Ryanair, Easyjet, Thomas Cook and Monarch. They generally all come out about the same on total price. Recently Jet2 has been cheaper. But I always end up using Monarch or Jet 2. Perhaps Manchester is not typical for Ryanair as they have only recently recommenced using the airport for many of their routes.

I know Monarch always use the air bridges and I have yet to find that any alternative is materially quicker than using the airbridge. Ryanair don't want to pay the charges to use the airbridge, Fair enough, They would certainly pass the costs onto the customer. I can only see that this would make them more expensive than the competition from Manchester, some of whom (if not all) already use the airbridges.


----------



## Happyexpat (Apr 4, 2011)

I have to agree that I also cannot see how using buses is quicker than the bridge, I suspect its more a financial aspect.
As for Manchester I cannot comment but they are certainly usually much cheaper to Gatwick which is the airport we mainly use. Having said that we had to go to Bristol a few weeks ago and Easy Jet was the cheapest option.


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

> Some airlines offer a lift to get on and off for people with disabilities but Ryanair do not.


ermmmm....they do. I was on a London - Alicante flight last month where an elderly couple used a lift to get on and off. They also had seating reserved for them as they boarded last. 

Look, Ryanair is like using a bus. On a mile per £/€ basis it's some of the cheapest public transport there is. READ the booking conditions instead of just ticking them and ABIDE by them, get out your tape measure and your scales, or fly British Airways. NOTHING is more infuriating than standing behind the dufus at the gate desk who is insisiting that they 'didn't realise your handbag had to be inside your cabin bag' or some nonsense. Charging for checked baggage - fab - you don't need those 73 pairs of flipflops for a weekend in Benidorm.....


----------



## emma wilson75 (May 27, 2011)

I my self travel a lot to Alicante. and go from Liverpool Airport, as it usually comes out the cheapest,I live in Blackburn Lancashire, so there is'nt much differance from Liv or Man,i think its way less hassle @ Liverpool. Ryanair is has been way cheaper since Jan this year for us, but I always check other Air Lines


----------



## Happyexpat (Apr 4, 2011)

The key, of course, is the bit in red. All the airlines are in competition and although Ryanair seem to be usually cheaper than others there are times when special offers outdo them.
On the subject of costs has anbody else done the maths on driving to the UK v the alternative of flying and hiring a car. Surprisingly, or maybe not, overall the cost for a standard flight are very similar to ferry costs plus fuel (Bilbao / Santander) or ferry plus fuel, plus hotel for an overnight in France. Somebody has definitely done their homework in the travel business especially with the Ferry companies in particular the Spanish ports where the price is terrible.


emma wilson75 said:


> I my self travel a lot to Alicante. and go from Liverpool Airport, as it usually comes out the cheapest,I live in Blackburn Lancashire, so there is'nt much differance from Liv or Man,i think its way less hassle @ Liverpool. Ryanair is has been way cheaper since Jan this year for us, but I always check other Air Lines


----------

